# Songs in Eb to learn...



## jam3v (Nov 15, 2011)

I recently had to tune down my (only) guitar to Eb for gigging.

I was re-learning / cleaning up Metropolis Pt. 1 before this, but I need to put that on pause.

What are some good songs / bands in Eb other than Van Halen and the rest of the 80's hair metal stuff?


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 15, 2011)

old =w=eezer


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 15, 2011)

Iced Earth


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cannibal Corpse 
Yngwie
Stream of consciousness (Dream Theater)
Some Deftones.
Old Nevermore (Dropped Eb to C#)
Iced Earth
Katatonia (Epic Band)
Morbid Angel
Psycroptic (Dropped Eb to C#)
Evile
Testament
The Haunted


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 15, 2011)

Depends on what type(s) of metal you play. If you are looking to improve your rhythm chops, learn some Iced Earth. Also, the Rusty Cooley/Outworld stuff is all in Eb tuning.


Beyond that, just get BestPractice. It's a free application to change the pitch/speed of any MP3 file. If you use your computer as a practice tool, you need BestPractice. Just drop the pitch of any song in standard tuning by 1/2 step, and play along.


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2011)

Austin's right on the money, learn pretty much every Iced Earth song and make that right wrist a fucking machine gun sounding motherfucker when it comes to triplets/gallops.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 on Best Practice. Fucking ace.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 15, 2011)

Slayer!!!!
Also, very many Black Sabbath songs post-"Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" are all in Eb.


----------



## jam3v (Nov 15, 2011)

Lagtastic said:


> Depends on what type(s) of metal you play. If you are looking to improve your rhythm chops, learn some Iced Earth. Also, the Rusty Cooley/Outworld stuff is all in Eb tuning.
> 
> 
> Beyond that, just get BestPractice. It's a free application to change the pitch/speed of any MP3 file. If you use your computer as a practice tool, you need BestPractice. Just drop the pitch of any song in standard tuning by 1/2 step, and play along.



Sweet! I'll just continue learning what I want to learn and tune accordingly.

I had a WinAmp plugin that changed pitch, but it wasn't accurate to actually defining a tuning.

Thanks!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 15, 2011)

Any Protest the Hero song from Fortress onward.


----------



## jam3v (Nov 15, 2011)

I loved Iced Earth's album with the Spawn cover back in the day, so I'll look at that too!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 15, 2011)

"other than Van Halen".

NO! BAD! Van Halen is all you need.

Not just in Eb, just ever.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 15, 2011)

Some off the top of my head.....

Slayer -Almsot their whole catalog except newer stuff.
Alice in Chains - Man in the box, Check my brain
Sweet Child O Mine 
Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on parade
As I lay Dying - Within Destruction


----------



## budda (Nov 15, 2011)

Protest the Hero - Scurrilous


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 15, 2011)

Slayer was the reason I first ditched those little 9-42s in standard way back in the South Of Heaven days. Thanks Slayer for inspiring me to begin "manning up" (or actually manning down) (lol).


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 15, 2011)

Lots of Pantera is in e flat too. Mouth for war, this love, shedding skin, etc.


----------



## rew (Nov 15, 2011)

red seas fire! the recovery is great fun


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2011)

What's wrong with you guys!!!




oh wait fuck you said Eb not Bb


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 15, 2011)

Half of the bay area thrash is in Eb, including 95% of metallica, Slayer, Testament etc. Add older Judas Priest and you have a healthy repertoire of songs to work with.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 15, 2011)

Alice In Chains, Van Halen, Snuff- Slipknot, Some Seether is down, and then you have some bands that perform songs in standard in Eb when they do covers.


----------



## Kabstract (Nov 16, 2011)

Megadeth - Youthanasia album


----------



## ibanice (Nov 16, 2011)

Dream Theater - The Root Of All Evil


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 16, 2011)

Anything Guns N' Roses


----------



## Djent (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 16, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Slayer!!!!
> Also, very many Black Sabbath songs post-"Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" are all in Eb.


 
One more time...SLAYER!!!


----------



## Levi79 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was beat to Protest The Hero. The timings get pretty crazy, so do the tap sections. Pretty awesome stuff though. Really unique and technical band.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 16, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Half of the bay area thrash is in Eb, including 95% of metallica, Slayer, Testament etc. Add older Judas Priest and you have a healthy repertoire of songs to work with.



Not Metallica! They were always in standard... in fact, early albums are about an eighth of a semitone sharp.

Slayer were always in Eb, definitely. And Testament, on The Ritual (I think)


----------



## great_kthulu (Nov 16, 2011)

can't forget cattle decap!


----------



## Wretched (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, tons of stuff is Eb!

These are some I like to jam along with...

Helmet - I Know
Disturbed - Stupify, Down With the Sickness and Ten Thousand Fists
Green Day - When I Come Around and Basketcase
Alice in Chains - Them Bones, Dam That River and Man in the Box
Deftones - My Own Summer

And yeah... AIC, Disturbed, Slayer and tons more tune most of the time to Eb. Pantera shit me, because many of their classics were kinda half way between meaning you need to retune again just to play along.


----------



## Wretched (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, some more to think about... Yeah, I have 1990s tastes:

Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box
Alter Bridge - most of their stuff
Faith No More - Cuckoo for Caca
Linkin Park - a lot of their stuff


----------



## potatohead (Nov 17, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Not Metallica! They were always in standard... in fact, early albums are about an eighth of a semitone sharp.
> 
> Slayer were always in Eb, definitely. And Testament, on The Ritual (I think)


 
This is correct. 

Metallica has been playing pretty much everything in Eb live though now for quite some time. They even play Seek and Destroy in D std now


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been using the Eb tuning since I really got serious about playing guitar. I find it to sound heavy without being mushy, if that makes any sense. Also, most of the bands I like are/were in Eb - Iced Earth, Deicide, Cannibal Corpse etc.

Here are some fun songs to learn:

1 - Slave to the Dark - Iced Earth (The Dark Saga album) - this is the one with the Spawn cover!

2 - The Bleeding - Cannibal Corpse (from the album of the same name)

3 - Lunatic of God's Creation - Deicide (from their self-titled debut)

Have fun!


----------



## gr8Har V (Nov 17, 2011)

challenge urself man! learn some DREAM THEATER

Stream of Consciousness(One of the best instrumentals ever & 11 minutes long)

The Root of All Evil (Pretty easy for Dream Theater)

Never Enough (A fair balance between the two.)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 17, 2011)

Protest the Hero!!!! 

Sequoia Throne Guitar Pro Tab (ver 3) by Protest The Hero @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Palms Read Guitar Pro Tab (ver 4) by Protest The Hero @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Goddess Bound Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Protest The Hero @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Spoils Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Protest The Hero @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## pantera95 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sweet child of mine, cmon guys!
No i'm kidding. Get some Joe satch - the extremist into you!! Great song for a fun jam


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Morbid Angel

That is all.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 19, 2011)

Another vote for Testament.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 19, 2011)

What could be better than these legends?


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Morbid Angel
> 
> That is all.



Uh, Morbid Angel used 7's which would be Bb no?


----------



## Gamma362 (Nov 19, 2011)

as already stated oldschool nevermore, though anything from the big 4 can be played in eflat, since they all pretty much do that already, with the exception of megadeth.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> Uh, Morbid Angel used 7's which would be Bb no?



Not on the first two albums.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, I'm a fan of their C/D/F and G albums (too lazy to write them out ) and have only heard A/B once so I had assumed they used 7's on that as well. Since I've been shown otherwise, yes, learn early Morbid Angel tunes.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 20, 2011)

Their low, sluggish stuff is Bb, all other material is Eb, even on later albums.


----------



## jam3v (Nov 22, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Half of the bay area thrash is in Eb, including 95% of metallica, Slayer, Testament etc. Add older Judas Priest and you have a healthy repertoire of songs to work with.



95% of Metallica is NOT in Eb, I'm willing to bet money on it


----------



## jam3v (Nov 22, 2011)

pantera95 said:


> Sweet child of mine, cmon guys!
> No i'm kidding. Get some Joe satch - the extremist into you!! Great song for a fun jam



I didn't know that song was in Eb. That's a great album! Will give it a shot.


----------



## jam3v (Nov 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Not Metallica! They were always in standard... in fact, early albums are about an eighth of a semitone sharp.
> 
> Slayer were always in Eb, definitely. And Testament, on The Ritual (I think)



Well, Load is mostly in Eb, and I think Reload might be as well. But some people don't consider that "MetallicA"


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 23, 2011)

Coheed and Cambria's entire Good Apollo album, all Smashing Pumpkins stuff (shut UP, i love the pun'kins), most Hendrix.....yeah that's my contribution.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 24, 2011)

Sonata Arctica


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 24, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Not Metallica! They were always in standard... in fact, early albums are about an eighth of a semitone sharp.
> 
> Slayer were always in Eb, definitely. And Testament, on The Ritual (I think)



First Slayer album was in standard, some of the more recent albums have songs in C#, Drop B, and Bb (7 string). Testament uses Eb on _The Ritual_ and _The Formation of Damnation_.

The new Anthrax album has a few songs in Eb, but is mostly drop C#. Blind Guardian also plays in Eb, for the most part.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 24, 2011)

Satyricon, the songs from Volcano.


----------



## youheardme (Nov 24, 2011)

I second sonata arctica


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Nov 24, 2011)

Revocation.


----------



## kayhen (Nov 25, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> +1 on Best Practice. Fucking ace.




+1 thx


----------



## Loomer (Nov 25, 2011)

Thin Lizzy!! Seriously, their stuff is SO much fun to play!

Other than that, also Slough Feg. If you don't like Slough Feg, you're not a _man._


----------



## elrrek (Nov 25, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Not Metallica! They were always in standard... in fact, early albums are about an eighth of a semitone sharp.
> 
> Slayer were always in Eb, definitely. And Testament, on The Ritual (I think)



Is Slayer's "Show No Mercy" not in standard?


----------



## New Age Moron (Nov 25, 2011)

Forced Entry!


----------



## VinceTheKiller12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Definitely Alice In Chains. Their not 80's, but they're still really good.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 5, 2014)

Lots of Power Metal bands seem to use Eb tuning. Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, Blind Guardian, Kamelot and Galneryus immediately spring to mind there. 
Other than that I can say for sure that Asia's self-titled album was all done in Eb tuning, Coheed and Cambria as well for most of their songs, Green Day's first few albums were in Eb, and if you don't count KISS as "hair metal" I believe all of their songs are in Eb.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 5, 2014)

Science_Penguin said:


> Galneryus



Yes, but no-one apart from Syu can play anything by Galneryus so it's academic really.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 5, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Yes, but no-one apart from Syu can play anything by Galneryus so it's academic really.



True. He is one of the few people who can sweep and not seem like he's just showing off.


----------



## tmfrank (Sep 5, 2014)

BlackWidowESP said:


> Revocation.



Could not possibly agree more...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C91g7iaElFU


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 5, 2014)

Megadeth - Youthanasia
Sepultura - Chaos A.D. (exception on the song Kiowas)
Anthrax - Sound of White Noise

I am pretty sure that those are mostly in Eb


----------



## rifft (Sep 5, 2014)

Rust in Peace is definitely all in standard.

Also, massive necrobump!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 5, 2014)

Youthanasia has a lot of near - Eb tunings AFAIK. Its somewhere between E and Eb


----------



## StevenC (Sep 5, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> Youthanasia has a lot of near - Eb tunings AFAIK. Its somewhere between E and Eb



PS...BWB? and KIMB are tuned a quarter step below E
Countdown, RIP and SFWGSW are in E standard
Youthanasia is Eb standard

I think everything after that is E standard, except Super Collider in D last I checked.


----------



## aprilia4life (Sep 6, 2014)

Necrobump acknowledged!

Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned, but just download (the free) Audacity software and use the 'Change Pitch' Effect on an audio file and just change the pitch to Eb. Obviously if you change the pitch for a low tuned song like F# Standard 1st Octave it will sound like devil worship music, but songs tuned in C - E should be fine. For a free application it's f'ing amazing.

Vocals might/will sound a bit off but it won't restrict you to Eb tuned songs. Some songs actually sound better lower tuned


----------



## ToneLab (Sep 6, 2014)

New Age Moron said:


> Forced Entry!




Hey wait a minute - when did this come out? My first band was named Forced Entry back in 1985 - they stole [email protected]! They are just a little better than we were...ha ha....


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 7, 2014)

Because someone had to.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 7, 2014)

A lot of j-rock is in Eb if you're into that kind of stuff, and it's great music for practice your ear with.



Anyways, you should download Amazing Slow Downer. Super helpful tool that changes speed, pitch and all that kinda stuff.


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 8, 2014)

False News Travel Fast by Sonata Arctica
Speed of Light by Stratovarius

Those are the first ones that come to my mind.


----------



## Bforber (Sep 8, 2014)

All but I think 3 songs off of Kezia, (Heretics and Killers, Divine Suicide of K and uhh... I think Bury the Hatchet,) by Protest the Hero are in Eb standard and all but 2 songs off their latest album (Mist and I can't remember the other) are in Eb standard as well. 

Someone mentioned Never Enough by DT; I'm pretty sure that song is in D standard, but for a challenge, Stream of Consciousness is an excellent song as previously mentioned. 

I think most people have everything covered though.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 8, 2014)

My 'Eb_playalong' playlist include:

- Extreme! Nuno is a beast, and most Extreme tunes are in either Eb, or drop Db.
- Yngwie  Love the guy, though I can't play all of his stuff. Don't blame me. Marching out is a fun record, though.
- Testament - The Ritual. Best solo work on any thrash metal record, period.
- Harem Scarem - Mood Swings. Best solos on any hard rock record, period.  I dig Pete Lesperance, Mood Swings is one of my favorite records of all time, and those songs are challenging and fun to play at the same time.
- Both DT songs in Eb  (Stream of consciousness and Root of all evil)
- Youthanasia
- a Slayer compilation


----------



## Herrick (Sep 8, 2014)

aprilia4life said:


> Necrobump acknowledged!
> 
> Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned, but just download (the free) Audacity software and use the 'Change Pitch' Effect on an audio file and just change the pitch to Eb. Obviously if you change the pitch for a low tuned song like F# Standard 1st Octave it will sound like devil worship music, but songs tuned in C - E should be fine. For a free application it's f'ing amazing.
> 
> Vocals might/will sound a bit off but it won't restrict you to Eb tuned songs. Some songs actually sound better lower tuned



I'll have to give Audacity a try. Best Practice hasn't been working for me. Program freezes a lot


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Sep 10, 2014)

Anything Yngwie!!


----------



## Kreml (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## schecter58 (Sep 17, 2014)

Iced Earth and Motorhead come to mind, along with Slayer.


----------

